# برامج تصميم قوالب البلاستك تعمل مع برنامج Solidworks2009



## عمار باقر سالم (1 يوليو 2010)

اقدم لكم برامج تصميم قوالب البلاستك Mold Dies وكذلك عمل القالب بواسطة محاكاة بالبرنامج للتأكد من عمله بشكل صحيح
3DQuickMold 2009 SP1 Win32 for SolidWorks 2008-2010 | 209.01 MB
http://hotfile.com/dl/45180583/30b6205/3DQuickMold_2009_SP1_win32-SSQ.part1.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/45180606/06f7e42/3DQuickMold_2009_SP1_win32-SSQ.part2.rar.html]
or 
http://hotfile.com/dl/45180583/30b6205/3DQuickMold_2009_SP1_win32-SSQ.part1.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/45180606/06f7e42/3DQuickMold_2009_SP1_win32-SSQ.part2.rar.html[/url]

Fileserve
http://www.fileserve.com/file/r8RPMyy/3DQuickMold_2009_SP1_win32-SSQ.part1.rar 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/767U66H/3DQuickMold_2009_SP1_win32-SSQ.part2.rar
or
http://www.fileserve.com/file/r8RPMyy/3DQuickMold_2009_SP1_win32-SSQ.part1.rar 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/767U66H/3DQuickMold_2009_SP1_win32-SSQ.part2.rar

​وكذلك برنامج لتصميم إلكترود القطع بالطرف الغير تقليدية مثل القطع بالشرارة الكهربائية أو بالموجات فوق الصوتية وهو Electrode works​
SolidWorks 2009 - MoldWorks + SplitWorks + ElectrodeWorks (Update 08.02.2010) | 384MB

Download:
http://hotfile.com/dl/27864330/12d3237/R_B.part1.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/27864383/dcb3c32/R_B.part2.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/27864451/e914d42/R_B.part3.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/27864557/f144a95/R_B.part4.rar.html

الموضوع للأمانة منقول​


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (1 يوليو 2010)

*برنامج تصميم قوالب القطع Cutting Dies*

تجدون هذا ابرنامج الرائع الذي يعمل مع Solidworks 2009 على هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t204087.html


----------



## وسام 1975 (7 يوليو 2010)

مشكور م.عمار وكل مهندسين الكلية التقنية بغداد


----------



## محمود مندو (17 يوليو 2010)

مشكور وسوف يتم تحميل البرامج
الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------

